# 11 week old puppy broken tooth



## jwagner (Jul 19, 2020)

My 11 week old puppy got his tooth caught and it broke starting from the gum going down and across, it was his upper canine tooth and there is only a corner of it left but it isn't loose yet, there is also a red blood blister looking bump beside where the rest of the tooth should be, he is in no pain and has no sensitivity, I have dental background so I know if it were a root or a nerve he would be in pain, he's eating and drinking cold water fine, let's me touch the area and his mood is fine but has anyone ever experienced this or seen this and what would you do? He has an appointment on the 29th for his shots and as long as there's no signs of infection or he doesn't seem in pain I'm going to wait until then to bring him. Obviously if it's in his best interest I'll be getting it pulled, but because he's only 11 weeks, it's a puppy tooth, and there's no signs of pain should it be okay to let fall out and the adult tooth grow in?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

That's truly a question for your vet.


----------

